# wow close call, extremely thin ice



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

well it seems these last 2 weeks i have bin seeing some thin ice... with the truck going through last week and now this....

this morning, my buddie and i decided we would hit my secret trout lake, that i found last spring, so we set off, get out there and make the 10 minute trek into the bush, we get there after wadeing through knee deep snow, and we see that theres the same amount on the lake, which made me a little nervous, i said we should probably walk around the shore to the point, he's like nah it will be fine (famous last words LOL) so we walk out a bit, i kick some snow off the ice and there is no slush at all, im like ok thats not bad, so we start walking out and i feal some slush starting, and i could feal saging beneith me, which i assumed was just a layer of slush ice, just as i started to say something, i here dylan yell, my name, i turn around and see him down in the snow, at 1st i thought, he just slipped into the snow, then i realized he was half under the ice, so i dropped all my crap and ran back and helped him out of the ice, luckily we were only in 3 feet of water still. funny thing is, i weigh probably 30 lbs more then him, and had an extra 20 or so lbs of gear, and i was walking in front of him lol i augered a quick hole before we left and augered down at least 6-7 inches, but it was mostly all slush...

so we turned around and started back towards the truck, i was drenched with sweat by the time we got back, i kidded around with him saying that at least he had a cool down before we walked back LOL so i guess my secret trout lake wont be getting fished by me this year... by the way it was -15 at the time he went for the swim so as u can imagine he was a bit cool by the time we got back to the truck LOL


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

What's your reasoning for the thin ice? Has it been warm in Ontario this winter? Is the lake spring-fed? Is there a river moving through the lake?


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

well we have had alot of of warm rainy days... but we have also had a lot of -30 nights... i think the thin ice was likely due to the snow cover on the lake insulating the ice, close to 3 feet of snow out there and probably almost 2 feet on the lake. lake could also be spring fed, but last year in april i was standing on this lake after all the other lakes were unsafe to go on... couldve just walked into an air pocket as well...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah, we had the same in MN, lots of snowfall in Dec. made for some shifty ice in early season. Cold days have solidified it. But, just another reason to remember that no ice is safe ice. Glad you guys are okay.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

well consensus is in... the lake is spring fed, was talkin to a buddie today who knew the lake, and the area, and he said that the lake was a spring fed lake.


----------

